# Front End Conversion



## DanF (Dec 14, 2004)

Alright I looked a little bit in teh search and found nothing really substantial for the S13 Silvia front end conversion. I want to know if there are any reliable places where you can all the parts you need to do a front end conversion on these cars. I've seen random parts come up on e-bay over the past few weeks but very few has all the parts plus I'm not to sure I want to buy something like that from e-bay. So is there a site I can goto whick will sell a kit or at least all the parts that I need? I googled it and didn't come up with much...

Also where is a good place to locate an SR20DET? My friend told me about a site that sells all JDM motors for every car and I saw that they sold all the SR20 engines for S13-15 the red valve cover motor was going for 3000 or something with all harnesses, ecu, itercooler, piping the whole 9 yards.. Is there a place where I might be able to get a better deal? I am goign to be using this for drag racing. I know about the RB and have opted to go with SR because it seems to require allot less fabrication to do the swap and is also less expensive to a degree.

Any info is greatly appreciated thanks in advance guys.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

why not look for a company that sells front clips... i think that heavythrottle.com and nipponmotors.com both sell front clips. so by going this route you'll have all the parts you need to do the conversion even what you need to do the motor swap....


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Heavythrottle.com doesn't mess with clips...also watch out with clips and front end conversions because usually they don't come with all the body pieces needed for the conversion...usually they come with next to no body pieces...read the sites and they'll tell you that any body components are considered bonus's. Heavythrottle.com does have a really nice engine kit for sale though, it has everything you need for the swap except for the pre-spliced wiring harness for like 5,000...it comes with walboro fuel pump, dual a-pillar guage, fmic and piping, slim battery the works...I'd worry about the motor before the conversion...


----------



## DanF (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah I know about getting the engine in first, thats what I planned to do from the get go, but its never to soon to look right? 5000 is allot, I can get most of the smae stuff for cheaper as soon as I find that site again.. the only thing I couldn't get is the batter and the walbro pump, but thse are cheap so its not big deal. But if I have to pay 5000 I will but that would set things back quite a bit in the time frame.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

my friend is selling the front end conversion...for like 900.... i think it's everything lights brackets hood fenders and bumper


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

phase2motortrend, jspec, jarco for clips
jspec for quality s13 front end body pieces


----------



## workinprogress (Feb 22, 2005)

TheNose247 said:


> my friend is selling the front end conversion...for like 900.... i think it's everything lights brackets hood fenders and bumper


is he still sellin it


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Not many companies sell the "Complete" Front clips anymore... Most of them Part them out to sell of more moola. Most you'll get from a clip ( Exterior wise) is the messed up Hood or a F'ed up fender.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

workinprogress said:


> is he still sellin it


no that's sold sorry


----------

